# [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?



## ebastler (18. Januar 2015)

*[Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Corsair CS550M ist eines der neueren Netzteile im Corsair Portfolio und - laut Preis und Aufdruck am Karton - dem unteren Preissegment zugeordnet. Nichtsdestotrotz hat Corsair seiner CSM Reihe eine Ausstattung mitgegeben, die selbst einige der teureren Produkte aus eigenem Hause nicht bieten. So ist neben dem CSM nur die HX- und RM-Reihe 80+ Gold (AX und AXi, sowie HXi sogar Platinum), während die anderen Reihen sich mit 80+ Bronze begnügen müssen.  Modulares Kabeldesign, ein leiser Lüfter und für jedes Single-GPU System (Extrem OC mal ausgenommen) locker ausreichende 550W runden das Paket ab. Erwerbbar ist das CS550M um 63,90€ (günstigster auf geizhals.de gelisteter Preis zum Zeitpunkt des Verfassens, aktueller Preis hier).

*Danke an Corsair und PCGH für das zur Verfügung Stellen des Testmusters!*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*
1. Spezifikationen
2. Verpackung und Lieferumfang
3. Äußeres und Verarbeitung
4. Innere Werte
_-4.1 Lüfter
-4.2 Filterung
-4.3 PFC und Schaltwandler
-4.4 Schutzschaltungen
-4.5 Bauteilqualität und Verarbeitung
-4.6 Fazit Technik_
5. Tests
_-5.1 Effizienz
-5.2 Regulierung_
6. Fazit

_____________________________________________________


*1. Spezifikationen* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Corsair listet die meisten relevanten Infos bereits sauber auf der Verpackung auf. So auch die vorher angesprochene Staffelung in verschiedene Produktklassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit 140mm ist dieses Netzteil ziemlich kurz. In Kombination mit dem modularen Design bietet sich das für kleine Gehäuse an.
Auf der Rückseite des Kartons sehen wir die diversen Kabellängen, Normen und Prüfsiegel, sowie weitere technische Daten zum Netzteil (neben einigem an Marketing):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfterkurve verspricht einen angenehm leisen und zurückhaltenden Lüfter. Ob dem auch im Praxistest so ist, wird sich zeigen. Laut Effizienzkurve bewegen wir uns zwischen unter 89% (100% Last), und 91.5% (40-50% Last). Auch im niedrigen Lastbereich bei 20% ist die Effizienz noch recht hoch. Für ein 80+ Gold Gerät ist die angegebene Effizienz keine Überraschung, große Unterschiede innerhalb der einzelnen Effizienzklassen findet man ohnehin eher selten.

Sehr interessant ist auch immer die Tabelle mit den Leistungen der einzelnen Schienen. Mit 43A (516W) auf 12V scheint das Gerät auf einer modernen, auf aktuelle Hardware ausgelegten Plattform zu basieren. Die Differenz zwischen maximaler kombinierter Leistung, und maximaler Leistung auf der 12V Schiene deutet üblicherweise auf ein Netzteil mit Gruppenregulierung hin. Netzteile mit DC-DC Wandlern für 5V und 3,3V können theoretisch ihre volle kombinierte Leistung auch nur auf 12V bereitstellen.
Bei diesem Netzteil darf man sich davon allerdings nicht täuschen lassen. Das CS550M ist mit DC-DC Wandlern für 3,3V und 5V ausgestattet, und liefert hervorragende Messergebnisse bei der Spannungsstabilisierung ab, wie wir später sehen werden.

Es ist nur eine 12V Schiene vorhanden. Bei 550W (bzw 43A) ist ein Single-Rail Netzteil mit vernünftiger Absicherung der 12V Rail absolut kein Grund für Bedenken, in höheren Leistungsklassen sollte man dann aus Sicherheitsgründen doch eher zu einem Multirail greifen.

Mit dem weiten Eingangsbereich ist das Netzteil an so ziemlich jedem Stromnetz problemlos verwendbar und für den internationalen Markt konzipiert. Neben einigen Prüfsiegeln sind auch noch die ATX Standards angegeben, die das Netzteil erfüllt (2.3 und niedriger).


*2. Verpackung und Lieferumfang* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Der Produktkarton ist simpel und trägt die meisten grundlegenden Informationen zum Netzteil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair hat die Verpackung in einem schlichten weiß-schwarz mit einigen grünen Akzenten gehalten, und technische Details/Angaben von der Vorderseite verbannt. Diese findet man auf der Stirnseite und der Rückseite, bei den Spezifikationen haben wir sie ja bereits genauer betrachtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang vermisst man eigentlich nichts, alles Nötige wurde beigelegt:
-Ein Zettel mit sicherheitsrelevanten Informationen sowie einer mit Garantiebestimmungen
-Ein Kunststoffbeutel mit haufenweise Kabelbindern, sowie 4 schwarzen Befestigungsschrauben
-Ein Kabel mit 2 GPU 6+2-Pin Steckern
-Ein Kabel mit 2*SATA Stromsteckern, sowie eines mit 3
-Ein Kabel mit 4*Molex Stromsteckern
-Ein Adapterkabel Molex -> Floppy (finde ich sehr gut gelöst, Floppy braucht man sehr selten, und somit hat man meist einen nutzlosen Stecker auf einem anderen Kabelstrang)
-Ein Netzkabel
-Das Netzteil

Zum Schutz ist das Netzteil in einen Beutel aus Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. Wenn die Post nicht sehr, sehr unsanft mit dem Paket umgeht, ist es mehr als ausreichend geschützt. 

*3. Äußeres und Verarbeitung* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil ist in einem schlichten, matten Schwarz lackiert, weswegen die Oberfläche leicht rauh und ziemlich angenehm anzufassen ist. Außer einem Corsair-Logo in der Mitte des stabilen und simplen Lüftergitters (welches sehr wenig Strömungswiderstand und damit leisen Betrieb bietet), sowie je einem Corsair Logo nebst dem Schriftzug "CS550M" an den beiden Seiten ist das Netzteil komplett schwarz. Auch hier setzt Corsair beim Design wieder auf ein simples Schwarz mit grünen Akzenten.
Auf der Unterseite prangt ein Aufkleber mit den Stromstärken pro Schiene, den diversen Prüfsiegeln, sowie einer Warnung, das Netzteil nicht zu öffnen (an die wir uns nicht halten werden).
Auf der Hinterseite finden sich eine Kaltgerätebuchse und ein Netzschalter.

An den Kabeln gibt es ebenso wenig auszusetzen wie am Rest der Verarbeitung.
Der PCIe 20+4-Pin Stecker ist ebenso fix verlötet wie der CPU 8-Pin, lediglich das Kabel für die PCIe 6+2-Pins und die SATA/Molex Kabel sind abnehmbar. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das 24+4Pin Kabel hat einen ziemlich (leider nicht perfekt) blickdichten Sleeve welcher eng und sauber anliegt - allerdings ist der Schrumpfschlauch, welcher den Sleeve in Position hält, nicht genug geschrumpft, oder nicht verklebt. Jedenfalls kann man diesen zurückschieben, und damit die Spannung am Sleeve verringern - er wird lichtdurchlässiger und loser. Mit selbstklebendem Schrumpfschlauch wäre das nicht möglich. Aber das ist Meckern auf hohem Niveau, 90% der Benutzer wäre dieses Problem wohl kaum aufgefallen. Zudem vermute ich, dass das ein nur bei meinem Modell auftretender Fehler ist, dass der Schrumpfschlauch einfach zu kurz erhitzt wurde.
Am Bild erkennt man zudem ein kleines Detail, welches mir sehr gut gefallen hat: Der 4-Pin kann mit zwei kleinen Clipsen fest am 20-Pin eingerastet werden, sodass er nicht, wie bei anderen Netzteilen, beim Einstecken in Position gehalten werden muss. Der Stecker fühlt sich damit so stabil an, als wäre es ein Einziger. 

Alle anderen Kabel sind als Flachbandkabel ausgeführt. Die Wertung, ob das positiv ist oder nicht überlasse ich der Vorliebe jedes Einzelnen, ich mag sie gerne. Die von Corsair verwendeten Kabel sind ziemlich starr, was beim Einbau wohl etwas nervig werden kann. Allerdings bleiben sie, einmal in eine Position gebogen, fest in dieser, weswegen sie, einmal sauber verlegt, nicht mehr verrutschen oder sich sträuben und mitten in das Case stehen.

Ein weiterer kleiner Kritikpunkt ist das Y-PCIe Kabel. Gefühlsmäßig wären mir zwei getrennte Kabel mit je 6 oder 8 Litzen lieber, als eines mit 8 Litzen, und zwei Steckern.
Im Belastungstest wurde das Kabel selbst bei einer 290X mit OC in FurMark nicht warm, technisch gesehen scheint es unbedenklich zu sein. Ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl (und eine hässliche Kabelschleife an den Grafikkartensteckern) bleiben.


*4. Innere Werte* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wirklich Aufschluss über die Qualität eines Netzteils gibt erst ein Blick ins Innere, daher brechen wir nun das Garantiesiegel und werfen einen Blick auf die Innereien. 
Das Netzteil wirkt ziemlich eng und fast schon überfüllt, was bei einem so kleinen Formfaktor und einer modularen Platine auch zu erwarten war. Trotzdem wirkt der Aufbau recht ordentlich, auf den ersten Blick lassen sich bereits alle grundlegenden Baugruppen ausmachen.
Ich werde in den folgenden Punkten teilweise ziemlich detailliert auf die Technik eingehen, nachdem ich vor einer Weile darum gebeten wurde. Die, die sich nicht für technische Details interessieren können die Punkte 4.2, 4.3 und 4.4 überspringen und sich den Teil zur Verarbeitungsqualität (4.5) und die kurze Zusammenfassung im vorübergehenden Fazit zur Technik (Punkt 4.6) durchlesen.

*4.1 Lüfter* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der verbaute Lüfter ist ein Yate Loon D12SM-12, laut http://www.yateloon.com/index.asp?lang=2]Homepage von Yate Loon[/URL] ein 33dB lauter 1650rpm Lüfter. Laut mehreren anderen Seiten verfügt er über ein Bronze-Schleiflager.
Der Lüfter ist ziemlich leise. Im Idle nur hörbar, wenn man das Ohr sehr nahe an das Netzteil hält, unter Last wird er von den Noctua NF-F12 in meinem offenen Aufbau stets übertönt. Zur Lebensdauer kann man ohne verlässliche Angaben wenig sagen, allgemein sollten Gleitlagerlüfter aber keine all zu hohe Lebenserwartung haben.

*4.2 Filterung* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein X, sowie zwei Y-Kondensatoren finden sich direkt an der Netzbuchse.
Auf der Platine folgen dann eine Schmelzsicherung, sowie ein Relais mit einem SCK 056 (NTC Thermistor) parallel zum Schaltkontakt. Diese bilden eine Einschaltverzögerung. Der NTC leitet erst eher schlecht, mit zunehmender Hitze dann immer besser. Damit steigt der Strom am Netzteil langsam an, und es wird keine so starke Stromspitze aus dem Netz gezogen, wie es ohne die Einschaltstromverzögerung der Fall wäre. Ehe der NTC überhitzt schaltet dann das Netzteil (man hört kurz nach dem Starten des PCs ein leises Klick) und überbrückt diesen.
Anschließend folgen eine Drossel, ein X und zwei Y-Kondensatoren, und noch eine Drossel.
Auf dieses Siebeglied folgt dann der Gleichrichter der aktiven PCF. Eine TVS oder einen VDR gegen Spannungsspitzen sucht man leider vergeblich.

*4.3 PFC und Schaltwandler* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der PFC Controller ist ein Champion CM6500, welcher auch eine "Inrush Current Control" vorsieht. Im Beispielschaltbild erschließt sich mir dessen Beschaltung nicht ganz, aber ich nehme an, dass über diese im CS550M das vorhin angesprochene Relais am Eingang angesteuert wird. Das schwarze PCB macht die Verfolgung von Leiterbahnen leider sehr schwierig, aber das Relais hängt jedenfalls irgendwo am PFC Controller. Zwei Leistungs-MOSFETs im TO-220 Gehäuse, und zwei Dioden (eine im TO-220 Gehäuse, eine kleinere) runden den PFC Part, zusammen mit der großen Drossel, ab.

Den Schaltwandler steuert ein Champion CM6901, welcher (je nach anliegender Last) zwischen verschiedenen Betriebsmodi umschalten kann, um immer maximale Effizienz zu gewährleisten. Zusätzlich zu den Leistungstransistoren der Endstufe steuert er auch den aktiven, synchronen Gleichrichter an. 
Insgesamt sind zwei MOSFETs primärseitig verbaut (also haben wir hier eine Halbbrücke vor uns). Im aktiven Gleichrichter sieht das Beispielschaltbild 2 MOSFETs vor, effektiv sind 4 MOSFETs und eine Diode im TO-220 Gehäuse vorhanden. Je zwei der MOSFETs sollten parallel geschaltet sein, um den maximal möglichen Strom zu steigern. Erneut macht die schwarze Platine eine Verfolgung der Leiterbahnen sehr schwer.
Der Temperatursensor zur Steuerung des Lüfters hängt auf diesem Kühlkörper, weshalb dieser vermutlich der ist, der die meiste Hitze im Netzteil produziert. 

Der IC für die 5V Stand by ist ein TNY278PN, welcher mit wenig externer Beschaltung einen kleinen, etwas rudimentären Schaltwandler darstellt, der laut Datenblatt bis zu 28W leisten kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5V und 3,3V werden von zwei DC-DC Wandlern auf einem kleinen, senkrecht zur eigentlichen Platine stehenden, Board zur Verfügung gestellt. Controller ist ein Anpec APW7159, welcher bei wenig externer Beschaltung aus 12V Eingangsspannung zwei galvanisch nicht getrennte Ausgangsspannungen (hier 5V zund 3,3V zur Verfügung stellen kann. Das Beispielschaltbild im Datenblatt stellt je 30A auf 5V und 3,3V zur Verfügung. Überstromabschaltung kann der Controller selbst nicht.

*4.4 Schutzschaltungen* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schutzschaltungen implementiert ein Sitronix ST9S429, welcher zwar häufig verwendet wird, aber zu welchem sich kein Datenblatt finden lässt. Auf hardwaresecrets.com wird in einem Review angenommen, er sei eine umgelabelte Version des Sitronix S3515. Die Pinbelegung scheint zu passen (erneut das Problem mit dem schwarzen PCB...). Dieser IC bietet eine OVP/UVP auf 3,3V, 5V und zwei 12V Schienen (wobei hier nur eine verwendet wurde), sowie eine OCP auf 3,3V, 5V und einer 12V Schiene. OTP bietet er keine, und ich konnte auch keinen anderen Ansatz feststellen, eine solche zu implementieren. Der NTC am Gleichrichter-Kühlkörper, welcher als Temperaturfühler dient, scheint den Lüfter direkt zu regeln. Ob eine OTP anderweitig implementiert wurde konnte ich nicht festellen.

*4.5 Bauteilqualität und Verarbeitung* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kondensatorbestückung ist etwas eigenartig. Corsair scheint da ziemlich starke Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Netzteilen zu haben. In anderen Reviewsampeln stecken beispielsweise fast ausschließlich Teapo, während in meinem großteils Elite Elkos verbaut sind.

Die primärseitigen Elkos sind Nippon-Chemicon, und somit absolut unbedenklich. Primärkondensatoren werden aber ohnehin nicht sonderlich beansprucht.
An der Elektronik der Primärseite stecken zwei kleinere CapXon, welche zwar nicht als sehr zuverlässig gelten, an dieser Stelle aber wohl auch kaum beansprucht werden. Ich nehme an, die glätten die Versorgungsspannung des PFC Controllers. In der Spannungsversorgung des Schaltwandler-Controllers stecken ein Teapo und ein CapXon, wiederum kaum belastet, und daher auch kaum ausfallgefährdet.

Direkt nach dem Gleichrichter, sowie auf den DC-DC Boards sind insgesamt sechs Feststoffkondensatoren (unbekannter Hersteller), auf der modularen Platine nochmals drei (CapXon). Diese sind im Normalfall erheblich langlebiger als die meisten Elektrolytkondensatoren, unabhängig vom Hersteller.
Die sechs Elektrolytkondensatoren von Elite direkt an den Ausgängen der Hauptspannungen hingegen werden ziemlich stark beansprucht, und Elite steht in nicht all zu gutem Ruf. Die Feststoffkondensatoren sollten das Schlimmste puffern, aber hier wären etwas bessere Kondensatoren trotzdem durchaus angemessen gewesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An der Lötqualität gibt es nur sehr wenig auszusetzen. Im Großen und Ganzen hat Great Wall hier eine gute Arbeit abgeliefert. SMD Bauteile wurden ausnahmslos sauber verlötet.
Bei manchen Bauteilen sind einige Kontakte ein klein Wenig zu lang, aber darüber kann man hinwegsehen, da sie noch weit davon entfernt sind, Kurzschlüsse zu verursachen. 
Nur an einem Ort wurde wirklich schlampig gelötet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese überstehende Litze wirft ein wirklich schlechtes Licht auf die ansonsten hervorragende Lötqualität. Sie ist technisch kein Problem (der Kontakt, an dem sie fast angeht, ist ohnehin elektrisch damit verbunden), aber optisch...

*4.6 Fazit Technik* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Die Verarbeitungsqualität und das Schaltungsdesign sind durchweg gut, einzig an der Bestückung habe ich einige Kritikpunkte. Der Lüfter könnte durchaus ein etwas hochwertigeres Modell sein (wobei er lautstärkenmäßig absolut nicht auffällt), und die Kondensatorbestückung könnte auch etwas besser sein. Teapos an den Ausgängen, oder Nippon-Chemicon, wären beruhigender. Da scheint allerdings, wie bereits gesagt, jeder andere Bestückungen zu haben, daher kann man nicht von meinem Netzteil auf die ganze Serie schließen.
Alles in allem ein ordentliches Netzteil, nur die Bestückung scheint stark zu schwanken, und damit eventuell auch die Langlebigkeit. Wenn man das Netzteil (wie ich es ohnehin empfehlen würde) alle 3-5 Jahre (oder bei jedem großen Hardwareupdate) wechselt, denke ich nicht, dass es Probleme geben dürfte.


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

*5. Tests* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Gehen wir, nach dieser Betrachtung von Verpackung, Verarbeitung und Innenleben, nun zu den echten Tests über. Ich habe die Messungen mit meinem PC als Last durchgeführt, und verschiedene Szenarien mit mehreren Netzteilen getestet, dabei bei jedem die primärseitige Leistungsaufnahme gemessen, sowie die Spannungsregulierung. Als Messpunkte habe ich immer ein unbenutztes SATA Kabel hergenommen.

_Messequipment:_


Spoiler



- Profitec KD-302 "Energiekosten-Messgerät"
- Fluke 177 Digitalmultimeter
- Hameg HM-605 Analogoszilloskop


_Testsystem:_


Spoiler



- Asus Gryphon Z87
- Intel i5 4670K
 > 4200MHz Coreclock
 > 3900MHz Cache
 > 1,19Vcore
 > Kühler: Prolimatech Super Mega mit zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM
- 2*8GB G.Skill TridentX 1,65V 2400 CL10 @ X.M.P.
-Sapphire R9 290X Referenz, Bios der Sapphire R9 290X Tri-X
 > 1.109-1.115Vcore @ stock
 > 1010/1250MHz
 > Kühler: Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei Noctua NF-F12 PWM Industrial PPC
- Samsung 840pro 256


_Testszenarien:_


Spoiler



Es war mein Ziel, dass zwischen den einzelnen Szenarien ca. 100W liegen, daher kommen auch die etwas eigenartigen Einstellungen. Bei Szenario 5 sind Grafikkarte und CPU bereits fast am thermischen Limit, weswegen ich momentan nicht mit >500W testen kann. Hier die genaue Liste der Szenarien: 

_Szenario 1:_ PC am Desktop, keine Programme geöffnet.
_Szenario 2:_ Prime 27.7 Blend-Preset, Test 5
_Szenario 3:_ FurMark (GPU @500/600MHz, -187mV) im 1280*720 Preset, Prime 27.7 Blend-Preset, Test 5
_Szenario 4:_ FurMark (GPU @ 1010/1250MHz, -10% Power Target) im 1280*720 Preset
_Szenario 5:_ FurMark (GPU @ 1010/1250MHz) im 1280*720 Preset, Prime 27.7 Blend-Preset, Test 5



*5.1 Effizienz* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Ich habe die Werte aus meinem letzten Review übernommen, sodass ich neben dem Testkandidaten noch die Messwerte eines Cooler Master V550SM, eines Antec High Current Gamer 620M und eines BeQuiet E9 480W CM  zum Vergleich habe.
In der Zwischenzeit hat mein Testsystem allerdings eine etwas bessere GPU-Kühlung, und schnelleren RAM bekommen, weshalb in RAM-belastenden Szenarien der Verbrauch minimal höher sein sollte, in GPU belasteten Szenarien ein Wenig niedriger. Alle Angaben in Watt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*5.1 Regulierung* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Auch beim Test zur Spannungsregulierung habe ich wiederum die vier Netzteile verglichen. Aussagekräftiger als die Tabelle (die ich für Interessierte ebenfalls beilege) sind hier die Diagramme, wie sich die drei Hauptspannungen über die einzelnen Szenarien verändern.
Tabelle (Alle Angaben in Volt):



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





12V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3,3V:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das CS550M und das V550SM zeigen in diesem Test was DC-DC Wandler in Netzteilen können und glänzen mit perfekten Spannungen. Das Antec schlägt sich trotz Gruppenregulierung sehr gut, während das BeQuiet E9 (vermutlich ein schlechtes Modell, diese Messergebnisse konnte ich sonst in keinem anderen Test sehen) auf der 5V Schiene sogar die ATX Norm überschreitet.
Ich habe hier das schlimmstmögliche Szenario erzeugt, mit sehr viel Last auf der 12V Schiene (GPU und CPU), und lediglich einer SSD, welche die kleineren Schienen belastet.


*6. Fazit* Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​Im Praxistest liefert das Netzteil hervorragende Messwerte und einen angenehmen Lärmpegel. Im Idle ist es im offenen Aufbau leise zu hören, unter Last wird es immer von meinem PC mit 4 Noctua NF-F12 übertönt. Ich konnte das Netzteil in keinem der Testszenarien störend wahrnehmen.

Die Verarbeitung des Gehäuses und der Elektronik überzeugt in fast jeder Hinsicht, bis auf einige kleine Kritikpunkte eben. Man merkt dem Netzteil an, dass es ein Budget-Modell ist, und kein Spitzenmodell. Das ist verständlich, und in Anbetracht des Preises finde ich alle Kritikpunkte völlig akzeptabel. Einzig die Kondensatorbestückung trübt mein Bild vom Netzteil ein Wenig.

Das CS550M bietet ein tolles Gesamtpaket zum kleinen Preis. Saubere Verarbeitung, gute Lautstärke, super Messwerte. Ein ähnlich teures Netzteil wäre zum Beispiel das Cooler Master V550M. Dieses bietet durchweg japanische Elektrolytkondensatoren, ist dem CS550M in den Messtests ebenbürtig (an Effizienz ein klein Wenig überlegen), aber dafür fällt dessen Lüfter störend auf.
In dieser Preisklasse kriegt man kein absolut perfektes 550W Netzteil. Jeder Hersteller muss den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen, wie es scheint. Bei Cooler Master war es der Lüfter, bei Corsair die Elkos.
 Alles in allem bietet das Corsair aber ein für ihre Preisklasse hervorragendes Gesamtpaket. Wenn man es nach 3-5 Jahren ersetzt (wie ich es bei Netzteilen generell raten würde), ist das CS550M jede Empfehlung wert!


----------



## DaMoffi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Danke für den Test!

War ja sehr lange ein guter Tipp, da deutlich unter 60 € erhältlich ... bei den jetzt realen 75 € sieht das jedoch etwas anders aus ...


----------



## L-Patrick (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Kurze Frage: Hast du das CS direkt als Reviewsample erhalten oder in  nem Gewinnspiel? Das mit den Caps verwundert dann doch etwas. Könnte mal das CS vom Kumpel aufschrauben, das hat er sich im Laden ganz "normal" gekauft...

Aber ansonsten sehr schön ausführliches Review. Weiter so


----------



## ebastler (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



L-Patrick schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Hast du das CS direkt als Reviewsample erhalten oder in  nem Gewinnspiel? Das mit den Caps verwundert dann doch etwas. Könnte mal das CS vom Kumpel aufschrauben, das hat er sich im Laden ganz "normal" gekauft...
> 
> Aber ansonsten sehr schön ausführliches Review. Weiter so



Das gab es hier von PCGH und Corsair im Rahmen einer Aktion, wo sie 3 CS550M und 3 AX750i (glaube ich) als Rewievsamples verteilt haben.

Danke für das Kompliment!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



> 4.1 Lüfter
> 
> Der verbaute Lüfter ist ein Yate Loon D12SM-12, laut http://www.yateloon.com/index.asp?lang=2]Homepage von Yate Loon[/URL] ein 33dB lauter 1650rpm Lüfter



Der Link funktioniert nicht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was hat das eigentlich mit den 2 abgeknipsten Kabeln auf sich ??? 
Links in der Mitte

Ansonst Super Review ... Auch mal schön ins Detail gegangen ... Wirklich sehr interessant


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Das sind die beiden Kabel die zum Netzstecker hinführen


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Das sind die beiden Kabel die zum Netzstecker hinführen



Achso ... Ja, jetzt habe ich die Bilder nochmals durchforstet, stimmt. 
Thx


----------



## ebastler (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> Der Link funktioniert nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Kabelfrage hat chiller ja bereits beantwortet, die zwei muss ich mal wieder löten 

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Link, Yate Loon hat eine sehr dumme Seite...


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Schickes Review, danke dafür!


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Sehr schön. Liest sich gut. 

Ja. Das mit der Bestückung der Sekundärseite ist schon beachtlich.
Scheinbar geht es da um jeden Cent und dann wird eben das genommen was gerade verfügbar ist.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Es scheint auch schon die ersten zu geben, die sich darüber den Kopf zerbrechen


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Es geht ums Geld. Wie immer.


----------



## _chiller_ (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Das bei drei verschiedenen Samples dreimal völlig unterschiedliche Kondensatoren verbaut werden ist aber schon ungewöhnlich. Scheinbar haben sie bei Great Wall eine Art Grabbelkiste


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Die Grabbelkiste haben doch alle Hersteller  das lustige ist das der Hersteller hier einfach nicht drauf achtet, andere schicken dann handverlesen Sample hihihi

Ich weiß nicht was einige da von ausschließlich Teapo fasseln^^, bei meinem CS450M einem der ersten Reviews vom Mai 2014 waren Elite und CapXon drin


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Great Wall plündert die Mülltonnen von CWT und dann kommt eben sowas dabei heraus.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

na ja irgendwie muss der Preis herkommen


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Inzwischen ist es aber erheblich teurer als damals, als ich das Review erstellt habe... Schaut mal auf drn Geizhals Link...
Beim billigsten "bekannten" Händler (Mindfactory) immerhin 75€…


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Jap, als man es noch für um die 55 Euro bekommen hat war es meiner Meinung nach eine Empfehlung, zu dem aktuellen Preis gibt es definitiv besseres.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

ungewöhnlich, ich hacke mal nach


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



poiu schrieb:


> ungewöhnlich, ich hacke mal nach


Wegen dem Preis? Ich habe Bluebeard gefragt, ob er da was weiß, nachdem er mir eben ein Feedback zum Review gegeben hat.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist es aber erheblich teurer als damals, als ich das Review erstellt habe... Schaut mal auf drn Geizhals Link...
> Beim billigsten "bekannten" Händler (Mindfactory) immerhin 75€…



75€ ist es nicht wert. Bei dem Preis kann es keine Empfehlung mehr sein.


----------



## ebastler (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



Threshold schrieb:


> 75€ ist es nicht wert. Bei dem Preis kann es keine Empfehlung mehr sein.


Meine Empfehlung bezieht sich auch auf den in der Einfügrung genannten Preis. 

Laut Bluebeard haben sie keine Preissteigerungen erwirkt, das liege am Dollarkurs. Dass das so viel ausmacht, kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht ist auch einfach die Nachfrage Schuld, keine Ahnung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



ebastler schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung bezieht sich auch auf den in der Einfügrung genannten Preis.



Das habe ich verstanden. Aber die Preise ändern sich nun mal und daher solltest du deinen Text eventuell ergänzen. Gerade deswegen.



ebastler schrieb:


> Laut Bluebeard haben sie keine Preissteigerungen erwirkt, das liege am Dollarkurs. Dass das so viel ausmacht, kann ich mir aber fast nicht vorstellen. Vielleicht ist auch einfach die Nachfrage Schuld, keine Ahnung.



Andere Netzteile sind nicht in dem Maße teurer geworden. Ich denke dass der Hase woanders begraben ist.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

der Dollar & € Kurs ist an dem Preiserhöhung schuld


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Das Antec True Power Classic hält sich wacker.


----------



## poiu (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

aussage von corsair


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*



poiu schrieb:


> aussage von corsair



Was sollen die auch sonst sagen.


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Wir habenkeine Preiserhöhungen unserseits vorgenommen. Das ganze ist der momentanen Talfahrt des Euro geschuldet. In der Regel wird beim Kauf aus Fernost in US$ gehandelt und dies betrifft nicht nur die fertigen Produkte. Entsprechend werden sich die Preise auch bei anderen Herstellern nach oben entwickeln.


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

Threshold,  was willst du sonst von uns hören?

Kleines Beispiel wegen dem Dollarkurs

Ich habe mir die Preiskurve von Geizhals genommen und den niedrigsten Preis mit dem damals gültigen Dollar-Kurs verglichen.
Der 10.08.2014 stand der Dollarkurs bei 0,74588 EUR - da waren 100USD 74,5880 EUR wert
Am heutigen Tag steht der Dollar bei 0,86031 - da wären 100USD 86,031 EUR wert. 
Mal eben eine Verteuerung von fast 12 EUR  (die 100USD nur als Rechenbespiel)
(Quelle: Wechselkurse)

Trotzdem hat ebastler einen wirklich guten Job gemacht.


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Vielen Dank für das Lob 

Angesichts des gewaltigen Anstiegs des Dollars (hatte wesentlich weniger im Kopf o.O) sind die Preise nichtmal verwunderlich. Bin gespannt, wann die Preise anderer Hersteller mitziehen... Müsste ja eigentlich allen so gehen, da der internationale Handel vom Dollar abhängt, oder?


----------



## Corsair_Maverick (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Hallo ebastler,

das kommt immer auf die Firmen drauf an. Ich kenne aus der Vergangenheit Firmen, die trotz Dollarschwankungen immer einen stabilen EURO-Preis hatten. Das geht in der Regel auch nur solange gut, solange du als Firma genügend Rücklagen hast. Weil die Kursschwankungen auch immer ein Angriff auf deine Margen sind, mit den du als Firma deine Fixkosten jeden Monat bezahlen musst.  Auch ein wichtiger Punkt ist der, wie die Händler einkaufen. Machen sie es in EURO und der Zulieferer garantiert den festen EURO Preis, dann hast du eine gewisse Preisstabilität. Nachteil ist nur, wenn der Dollar extrem fällt, kann der Mitbewerber der in USD kauft, den Vorteil für seine Preissenkungen nutzen.


----------



## ebastler (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Corsair CS550M - Kleines Netzteil ganz groß?*

Interessante Einblicke, danke vielmals, Maverick. Ich habe wirklich wenig Ahnung von Marktwirtschaft, merke ich^^


----------

